# Tally RAE leg and Copley 99.1



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We went to Rally O at the Collie Club trial and I had so much fun with Copley and Tally. Copley 99.1 in Novice B and Tally RAE legs 99.6 and 91.4( because of my dumb handler error at having a 4 ft leash for the Honor, lol.)Copley has only been in the breed ring, so I was really thrilled with him for being so easy and willing. On to Open and Novice B tomorrow- very fun and so much lower pressure for me than the feeling of conformation.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot  Congratulations!! 
Which venue was this in?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and the kids..... keep up the great work!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you all had a blast! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was so much fun. I love being able to work with my own dogs on something lowkey rather than watch a handler with them in high pressure.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Which venue was this in?


I was curious too, I didn't know there was a venue that did scores to the tenths (not that I'm very familiar many rally venues)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Copley and Tally! Great work Jill.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. They are such good, willing dogs.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hoooo! Great job!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great Job! Copley and Tally.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. It really was different for Copley, and he was perfect.


----------

